# Ceiling Fan mystery



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The only think I can think of is that Minka fans generally come with their own electronic switch. It sounds like these fans must use the remote handheld and/or the special wall switch. They look something like this. The black receiver is probably built into the fan.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The only think I can think of is that Minka fans generally come with their own electronic switch. It sounds like these fans must use the remote handheld and/or the special wall switch. They look something like this. The black receiver is probably built into the fan.



I think you are correct. I installed 4 fans that had wall controls and remotes with them. The instructions said the wall control had to be installed. I always read the instructions provided with the equipment now.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Bulldog1 said:


> I always read the instructions provided with the equipment now.


I was told first rule installing fixtures is,
throw away the instructions. Second rule, never forget where you threw away the instructions.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> I was told first rule installing fixtures is,
> throw away the instructions. Second rule, never forget where you threw away the instructions.




I used to never even look for the instructions in the box. I had a situation where had I read the instructions I would of been done in 10 minutes not two hours. I read them now.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have installed more than 50 Minka fans and they all had the controller. Not sure about his other fan but I suspect that was the issue.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jimbob27 said:


> This is a strange one. We recently completed a whole house renovation project. We rewired the whole house, new feed from the pole and panel box. We are having an issue with 3 Regency ceiling fan/light fixtures in 3 bedrooms that are on 2 separate circuits, controlled by single pole switches (3speed for the fan and a slide light dimmer). When the fan is running and you go to turn on the light there is an audible click at the fan and the light shuts off but the fan keeps running. Then if you turn the light switch off and back on the light comes on. Then if you turn the fan off you hear the click and the light shuts off. Now this does not happen every time but probably 50% of the time. Even when nothing has been on for a while it will do this. We had the Regency rep come by and he said we need to use the Regency switches. So we changed them and it made no difference. The wiring has been checked over and over again no neutrals have been crossed, the proper wires have been hooked up.
> 
> So then I picked up a Minka ceiling fan which came with a Regency light kit and changed one of the ceiling fans and also install a new Lutron Fan/Light Skylark 3 speed switch and I am having the same problem.
> 
> ...


This is their web site i hope it helps you.



Welcome to the forum..........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you used their wall control and it still does not work properly then maybe by using a regular switch it damaged the controller in the fan. I have seen them mounted externally on some brands with a wall control. Just a thought. I would try reprogramming the fans first again.


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

I am not a fan of reading instructions until it doesn't work. But with new technologies, you should at least read the 1st new install.

I remember my first home where the GFI instructions were in unused condition in the medicine cabinet. I pull one to change the outlet to a quad and found the receptacle miswired.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> If you used their wall control and it still does not work properly then maybe by using a regular switch it damaged the controller in the fan.



I doubt that is an issue but you never know.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I was told first rule installing fixtures is,
> throw away the instructions. Second rule, never forget where you threw away the instructions.



Also so the AHJ can't call you on MFGRS instructions.:thumbsup::whistling2:

Get'r done.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I was told first rule installing fixtures is,
> throw away the instructions. Second rule, never forget where you threw away the instructions.



^lol


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I doubt that is an issue but you never know.




I had a new customer provided fan that had a bad receiver from the factory recently. I went and bought one at blue and got it working. I would follow the troubleshooting section i the instructions before I did anything. I will call tech support if I know our wiring is correct.


----------

